
Researchers Worldwide Rally to Help Scientist Exposed to Ebola - jwilliams
http://blogs.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2009/03/researchers-aro.html
======
biohacker42
Many, many, many years ago there was a hugely popular TV show in Germany about
a hospital - _Black Forest Hospital_

And in one particular show arc, one female scientist accidentally pricked her
finger with a virus of some kind and ended up dead.

So... here's hoping life doesn't imitate art.

------
davidw
March 18th - they ought to know at this point.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah, you're right.

I found somewhat on an update here:
<http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/extract/338/mar23_2/b1223>

------
electromagnetic
Hopefully this is just much ado about nothing, but if she is infected then I
hope the fact that humans are much larger than previous test subjects that the
live-vaccine they gave her will alert the immune system before the ebola gets
to deadly ammounts.

